# Happy Birthday Philippa!!!!



## Mei

*Happy Birthday!!!  *

*Where is the party?  *​Mei​


----------



## MCGF

Mei said:
			
		

> *Happy Birthday!!!  *
> 
> *Where is the party?  *​ Mei​



Creo que se nos ha ido a celebrarlo fuera  

Yo también la había felicitado y estaba comprobando si estaba _online _


----------



## Rayines

*PHILIPPA, PHILIPPA!!, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!*

May all your wishes be true!! ...It's my wish from Buenos Aires.  

*(I've recently have notices form you, but not yet personally....I'll write to you then  and thanks!)*


----------



## araceli

¡Feliz cumpleaños Philippa!
(Aquí mando torta en "argentino"):
http://www.suconfiteria.com.ar/confiteria/todo_chocolate1.jpg


----------



## elroy

*Happy birthday!*


----------



## Jana337

*Všechno nejlepší!*


----------



## rainbow

Parabems!
Tanti Auguri!
Happy Birthday!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!
Feliz Cumple Philippa! XOXOXOXOXOXO


----------



## manana

¡¡Felicidades Philippa!! ​ 
All the best for you!!​ 

Aquí te canto el "Happy Birthday" en chileno:​ 
Apio verde tu yu/Apio verde tu yu/Apio verde tu yu/qué los cumplas feliz


----------



## belén

*Apio Verde Tuuuuyuuuuu Apio Verde
 TUYUUUUUUU 
APIO VERDE DIAR PHILIPPAAAAAAAA**
APIO VEEEEERDEEEE TUUUUUYUUUUUUUUUUU

Eat!!
*​


----------



## Alundra

CONGRATULATIONS PHILIPPA!!!!  

I hope you have a good day!!


Alundra.


----------



## Philippa

Thank you all very much indeed (and sorry it's taken me so long to post this).
Thank you, Mei, for starting this thread for me.
Thank you Be and Ara for the yummy cakes!!
Thank you MCGF, Inés, elroy, Jana, rainbow, manana and Alundra for you kind wishes. 
I had a nice meal out and an amazing birthday card painted by my father-in-law of......a Spanish town....complete with title 'España'!!! Even they know I'm a hispanoadicta!!! 

Take care, foreros de WR.
Hasta luego y abrazos
Philippa


----------

